# The Ultimate Log (peps, hgh, slin, syntherol, pge-1 etc)



## Elvia1023 (Dec 2, 2014)

As people know I like to experiment and this is no different but just taking it to another level now. I am well aware I don't have the best genetics and some of this stuff may not even be needed but my plan is to go for it. This log will contain all aspects of my transformation and I welcome any positive contributions from all the members on here. I have a clear plan and some exciting ideas for the future.

It's been years since I have used HGH. I wish I could dose 10IU eod but I simply can't. Therefore I will be following a protocol that increases the effectiveness of my hgh. My complete plan is...

100mcg cjc no dac and ghrp-2 sub q
10 mins later
2IU HGH sub q
I will dose the above 2 times daily with occasional day breaks. When I use slin it will be incorporated about 30 mins after my hgh inj at a dose of about 6-8IU (Novalog). I have already started and completed some quick and obviously not conclusive but interesting experiments so far. 

For the first 2 days I injected 2IU HGH pre bed and I noticed great sleep and cts in the morning. On the 3rd day I used peps only pre bed and noticed the same. However on the 4th day I followed the above protocol and I literally woke up feeling like I had hibernated over winter. The cts was so severe I could barely move my hands for a few mins in the morning. Whilst this mini experiment is just that and not conclusive it showed me the two definitely have a synergistic effect.

I will also be restarting syntherol injs in my calves as they are genetically weak and I love the size this brings when combined with super hard training etc. Incase anyone doesn't know I have trained my calves brutally over the years with very little results. I have used perfect form, every exercise, every rep system and tempo you can imagine. I will try and include some training vids when I can.

PGE-1 will be injected in various body parts pre workout like I have done in the past. I will mainly use my arms as they are easier and I hope to gain a few inches over the next 6 months.

My aas is the highest it has ever been. At the moment 1g test, 600mg deca and 50mg tren a per day. I am also using 50mg inj adrol per day but only have about 5 days left on that. I will add in and take away aas as I go though the weeks and plan to cruise at various times on the way. I am currently taking part in a Tren A and Parabolan comparison thread. Therefore in about 3 weeks I will swop over to 50mg parabolan per day.

I will include progress pics every few weeks. My plan is to build muscle with minimal fat gain but it's not gonna be all pretty 

Training will be every body part 2 to 3 times weekly. For larger muscle groups I will do a little more volume but still not too much due to the frequency I train each body part. So it could be chest, back, quads, shoulders for 30 mins max each session but 2 to 3 times weekly. 
Arms 20 mins max per session but again 2 to 3 times weekly. A typical day could look like...

Chest, Back and Calves

Warm Up
Decline Presses... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set
Chest Dips... 1 warm up set and 1 working set 
Cable Flyes... 1 warm up set and 3 working sets at high reps.
Face Pulls... 3 sets of 20 reps
Hammer Strength Pulldown... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set
Seated Cable Row... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set
Pull Ups... 3 sets to failure with 20 sec rest in between sets
Seated Calf Raise Supersetted with Leg Press Calf Press... 15 reps on each going up in weight.... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set for both.
Calf Extensions... 1 working set

I am a fan of alternating opposing body parts so quite often the above will be performed chest, back, chest, back etc. I play about with my training but I will be following the same system but will throw in an odd day of something different. Reps tends to be 10-40 reps but I will be throwing in some heavier low rep stuff on certain exercises. Basically my training is always different but progressive and intense.

Diet will be 2 to 3 shakes in my nutribullet. Examples of these could be...

Spinach, 2 apples, blueberries, walnuts and whey isolate with water.
Kale, pineapple, lemon juice, seed mix with micellar casein and water.

The rest will be typical meals including, chicken, beef, fish, eggs, greek yoghurt, oats, sweet potatoes, pasta, fruit etc. I will have a few takeaways so it won't all be clean. Although those are mainly something like beef satay with boiled rice and salt and pepper chicken wings.

I have made some decent progress in the last few weeks so hope to carry that on


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 2, 2014)

A few days ago I tried PGE-1 in my quads pre training. I used 2 micro injs of 5mcg per quad. Even at that small dose they started hurting on the way to the gym. It really isn't the best of feelings but it soon fades away. I had to start with very light leg extensions and they were a struggle. But once I got some blood into the muscle I was gtg. Due to my back I have been concentrating on horizontal leg presses recently and they felt great. I have also started doing more cardio and performed 20 mins on the exercise bike on the hardest setting. The intense cardio gave me the best quad pump ever and I couldn't walk afterwards. 

 2moro for quads I am thinking leg press, lunges, kettleball squats and stretches. I will use 5mcg in 2 spots for each quad again. Plus another 5mcg in each lat as they always feels great and doesn't ache like other body parts can.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 3, 2014)

I am gonna go the gym in a bit. Just drinking my Nutrex Outlift and watching this video...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpwEHIL_UZ4


Ready for battle


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Dec 3, 2014)

subd


----------



## rambo99 (Dec 3, 2014)

In for the madness


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 3, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> subd





rambo99 said:


> In for the madness



Thanks


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 3, 2014)

I took 6.66mg (1/3 of a dropper) LGD-4033 pre workout. Plus just under a scoop of Nutrex Outlift and I was flying  I had a great workout tonight.... started slow but built up the pace as I went along. Mainly stuck to chest and back and rotated each every exercise. The tren I am on has definitely increased my strength over the last week or so. The new preworkout has given me a big boost too. That combined with slin pre workout gave me ridiculous muscle pumps.

Earlier I dosed 100mcg of cjc no dac and ghrp2 then about 10 mins later 2IU HGH. I waited about 30 mins then I ate spaghetti Bolognese with loads of beef mince. A little later I took 10IU novolog and then made a protein smoothie. That included spinach, 2 apples, 1 banana and whey isolate with water. During training I sipped on 75G HBCD's and 30g aminos. I look like a different person after training... very full etc. 

I have put on about 12 pounds in the last few weeks so hope to carry on that over the following weeks.

I will start my calf syntherol injs 2moro night dosed at 1ml in 4 spots in each calf. My plan is to move up to 6 spots for each calf so 6ml per day.

I just done another set of pep and hgh injs (I didn't do morning ones today) then ate chicken (seasoned with nandos piri piri salt) with brown rice and cherry tomatoes.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 4, 2014)

Decided to have today off the gym so will go Sat morning and Sun afternoon. My plan 2moro is legs so work won't be pleasant afterwards as I won't be able to walk properly (hate working on Sat).

I will restart my syntherol tonight at 1ml injected 4 times in each calf (2 spots each side).

I haven't injected any peps or hgh today but will dose them now pre bed. Plus a morning dose pre workout too. My plan 2moro is peps/hgh with 10IU slin... pretty much the same as last time.

Over the last few months I was taking antibiotics so I decided to start a probiotic a few days ago. I have noticed I have been getting bloated much more recently so hopefully it helps with that. I am using Ultimate Flora Men?s Complete 90 Billion Probiotic. The other supplements I am currently using are...

Multi Vitamin
Vit C
Curcumin Phytosome
Omega Oil Blend
Alpha Lipoic Acid
Chromium Picolinate
N-Acetyl L-Cysteine


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 5, 2014)

No more chicken wings for me. I was in a rush going to work and the butchers is very close. I ordered 10 chicken wings but they gave me 17. I ate all 17 really fast. I felt crap for awhile (no surprise) as all the salt is not good. An occasional 4-6 wings are fine but 17 is too much. The rest of today I have ate good quality food and will continue with that.

Anyway I went to the gym straight from work. I trained legs and decided to go heavy. I trained calves, hams then quads. I went up to 26 plates on the leg press and pushed it. I probably strained a bit too hard on the final reps as my ears popped badly. I finished with some walking lunges then leg extensions. I couldn't get my shorts on at first for the shower and I can tell by legs are growing (still crap though). As I couldn't go home before the gym I didn't have any slin etc pre workout (I did have my nutrex outlift though). 

When I got home I done 100mcg cjc no dac and ghrp-2 followed by 2iu hgh 10 mins later. Then I had 10IU slin followed by some apple cream cake o) and chicken with potatoes and veg. Then I had a smoothie with spinach, 2 apples, goji berries, sultanas, whey isolate and water.

I started my syntherol last night and my calves have felt great today. I am out for my works Xmas night out 2moro so will do it next on Sunday then will do it eod for about a week. After that I will inj it ed... just giving my calves a short time to get used to the injs again.

I am started to feel fatigue on my peps and hgh stack. I struggle to get up in the mornings so will try my post to stay in a good routine as I want to progress lots. I can tell I have a lot of gh in my system though so it's gonna happen. The nutrex outlift is amazing for my workouts and I would recommend it to anyone.

2moro morning will be shoulders and arms with peps/gh and slin beforehand. I am currently using 30g EAA's and 75g HBCD's intra and enjoying that a lot. I have just order some Musclemeds Secret Sauce for post workout and excited to try that. I like my supplements but will only be using them around my workouts (expect whey isolate in my smoothies). So consuming lots of good quality food is my main aim for this log (and well forever)


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 7, 2014)

Things have been good. I weighed myself last night and I have put on another 3 pounds (matter of days). Although I did go out last night for my work's xmas night out. I haven't drank for a bit but did last night. Not ideal I know especially due to the inj adrol but I feel fine and plan to not drink again till my bday. It was a fairly heavy night but I went home early (3am) so it could have been much worse. I had about 10 double brandy and cokes and about 15 shots so not ideal.

Looking forward to going the gym 2moro. I rested a lot today so I will be able to put in more when I train 2moro. 

Very interesting update. I have been using 100mcg cjc no dac/ghrp 2 followed by 2IU HGH 1 to 2 times daily. So far I am made up with the results but do wish I could go higher in HGH. Every night I dose it pre bed I have deep sleep with vivid dreams and wake up with bad cts. However the other night I knew I wouldn't get much sleep so I took 0.1mg pramipexole pre bed (first time in a few weeks). It was ridiculous.... extreme sweating through the night, deepest sleep imaginable, crazy dreams and sever cts in the morning (couldn't move my fingers). I woke up an hour before my alarm (after about 4 hours sleep) and my bed was soaked. I swopped my cover around but it felt horrible on my legs. I put a towel down and literally slept with my legs pulled up as I couldn't be bothered changing my sheets. I took a pic when I woke up...





Prami can be a remarkable drug when used correctly but it does come with it's downsides.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 10, 2014)

The last few days have consisted of work and recovery. I trained my chest Mon night and that was great. I had 2 days off peps/hgh. I just injected my pep combo on an empty stomach (after a break) and it hit me like a brick wall. I was well rested but all I wanted to do was sleep.... literally walking was a challenge as I just wanted to lie down. Then I dosed 2IU HGH about 20 mins later and that made things even worse. 

I had spaghetti Bolognese with meatballs and grated cheese on top (about 1 hour ago). Just chilling with a cup of tea but gonna get ready for the gym soon. I am thinking back and hams with calves but that may change. My protocol for today is...

10IU Novolog
Fruit smoothie with spinach, 2 apples, raspberries, whey isolate and water.

Pre workout Nutrex Outlift 1 scoop.

In the gym I will have 25g Amino Go and 75g HBCD's

Post workout and in the sauna I will have 1 serving of Musclemeds Secret Sauce.

Then later on it will be all whole food.... mainly chicken and brown rice and some good olive oil.

Here is what is in each serving of those 3 products...

Each scoop of Nutrex Outlift provides:
Citrulline Malate 2:1 8 g 
Carnosyn? Beta-Alanine 3.2 g 
Creapure? 100% pure Creatine Monohydrate 3 g 
L-Leucine 3 g 
L-Isoleucine 1.5 g 
L-Valine 1.5 g  
Taurine 2 g  
Caffeine Anhydrous 350 mg  
N-Acetyl-L-Tyrosine 150 mg  
Bioperine? [(Piper nigrum extract)(fruit)] 5 mg  

Each 25g serving of Amino Go? provides:
iBCAA 2:1:1:10g 
Glutamine:3g 
Citrulline Malate:2g 
Beetroot Extract:500mg 
Electrolyte Blend:100mg 
Cocopure? (Coconut Water):3g 
Taurine:3g 
Beta Alanine:500mg 
Vitamin C:500mg 

Each serving of Secret Sauce provides:
Amount Per Serving  % DV ? 
Calories 220         
Total Carbohydrate 50 g 17% 
Sugars 0 g ? 
Protein 4 g 8% 
Chromium (as Chromium 454? Bio-Organic Yeast Matrix) 200 mcg 167% 
Sodium 104 mg 4% 
SECRET SAUCE Bioactive Muscle Growth and Recovery Activator 70,000mg  ? 
iSPIKE Technology [consisting of Insulin-Release Amplifying Reactive Carbohydrate System (micronpartculated maltodextrin, micronparticulated waxy maize, amylase, and glucoamylase), and Insulin-Signal Amplifying System (Agaricus blazei, D-pinitol, 4-hydroxyisoleucine, patent-pending Chromium 454?)] 
Pharmaceutical Grade Bioactive BSA          
(Bovine Serum Albumin Concentrate derived from bovine blood plasma) 
Highly Anabolic and Insulinotropic Amino Complex          
[10:1:1 BCAA Complex (L-leucine, L-isoleucine, L-valine), glycine, L-phenylalanine] 
Power-AMP Cre3 Creatine Complex          
[creatine monohydrate, Creatine Magnapower? (as magnesium creatine chelate), and creatine gluconate] 

Quite a training stack imo. I usually have 30g EAA's during training (sipped throughout workout) but swopped over for a short time.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 10, 2014)

I should note I think supplements should be used just as they are... supplements. You don't even need them with a good diet in place. But I do love to experiment and fact is I don't like eating too much around my workouts. That's were they come in and I am a huge advocate of intra carbs and aminos for optimal recovery and muscle fullness etc. Plus whey isolate, activated barley, powdered oats etc are great for convenience and especially good when you are already eating 3-4k cals in whole food per day to get your cals up.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 10, 2014)

I ended up having my slin and fruit smoothie about 2 hours after my previous meal. I had my serving of pre workout and a home made scone and left for the gym. I trained back, calves and hams and finished with 10 mins of intense cardio. I trained for about 2 1/2 hours and pushed it. Probably about 40 sets for back... I was dripping with sweat the entire time. The pump I got from the slin and pre workout was insane. It effected my grip strength as my forearms/bi-ceps (and the rest of me) got so pumped up. I made good use of my lifting wraps tonight.

 I had 1 serving of secret sauce post workout in the sauna and that went down well (tastes great). When I got home I shot 150mcg cjc no dac and ghrp-2... 15 mins later 2IU hgh. The pep combo made me go hypo bad... I started cooking my post workout meal after the pep shots. I could feel it so I had a yoghurt whilst I cooked. By the time I done the rice and chicken and plated up I probably left it a few mins too much. The sweat was dripping off me, hands were shaking and my legs felt like jelly. People say peps (ghrh/ghrp) can't make you go hypo and it's the ghrelin release but trust me this was hypo. I started to feel better once I ate my meal... I drizzled honey on top of the chicken to speed up the process.

 I have never done too much research on this subject but I know GH has an effect on various bodily systems that can cause hypo and hyperglycemia. This was definitely hypoglycemia though. I have just researched the subject and found these studies:

 Nat Clin Pract Endocrinol Metab. 2007 Mar;3(3):302-10.

*Mechanisms of disease: metabolic effects of growth hormone and insulin-like growth factor 1.*

 LeRoith D1, Yakar S.

 Abstract

 Insulin-like growth factor (IGF) 1 is a member of a family that is involved in growth, development, cell differentiation, and metabolism. IGF1, IGF2 and insulin act primarily through tyrosine-kinase-linked receptors--the IGF1 receptor (IGF1R) and insulin receptor (IR). The IGF1R binds IGF1 and IGF2 with high affinity and the IR binds insulin with high affinity; however, since both receptors share a high degree of structural and functional homology, the IGF1R can bind insulin and the IR can bind the IGFs with reduced affinity. These two receptors can, moreover, form heterodimers, which bind both ligands. Upon binding to the receptors, cascades of tyrosine and serine kinases are stimulated to facilitate growth or metabolism. The IGF2 receptor is a scavenger receptor, and is, therefore, not involved in mediation of growth or metabolic effects of the IGF family and will not be discussed in the current article. IGF1 is a major gene target of growth hormone and its product mediates many of the actions of growth hormone on growth and development; however, IGF1 has actions distinct from those of growth hormone in carbohydrate, lipid, and protein metabolism. For example, excess growth hormone causes insulin resistance and hyperglycemia, whereas IGF1 has insulin-like effects that reduce blood glucose levels and has been used experimentally to treat both type 1 and type 2 diabetes.

 PMID: 17315038  [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE] 


 Endocr J. 2010;57(7):639-44. Epub 2010 Apr 17.
*
 Concordant and discordant adrenocorticotropin (ACTH) responses induced by growth hormone-releasing peptide-2 (GHRP-2), corticotropin-releasing hormone (CRH) and insulin-induced hypoglycemia in patients with hypothalamopituitary disorders: evidence for direct ACTH releasing activity of GHRP-2.*

 Kimura T1, Shimatsu A, Arimura H, Mori H, Tokitou A, Fukudome M, Nakazaki M, Tei C.

 Abstract

 The insulin-induced hypoglycemia test (insulin tolerance test: ITT) and corticotropin-releasing hormone (CRH) test are used to examine the activities of the hypothalamo-pituitary-adrenal (HPA) axis. Growth hormone-releasing peptide-2 (GHRP-2), a potent GH secretagogue, also stimulates adrenocorticotropin (ACTH) secretion. To evaluate the role of GHRP-2 in assessing the HPA axis, we examined 6 patients with various hypothalamo-pituitary disorders, and measured ACTH and cortisol responses during provocative tests (ITT, CRH, and GHRP-2 test). None of the 6 patients showed any significant ACTH or cortisol responses to ITT, but significant ACTH release was observed during CRH and GHRP-2 tests. These findings suggest GHRP-2 may directly stimulate ACTH secretion in patients with hypothalamo-pituitary disorders.

 PMID: 20431231  [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


 Metabolism. 1981 Oct;30(10):996-1000.

*Hypoglycemia stimulates ACTH secretion through a direct effect on the basal hypothalamus.*Aizawa T, Yasuda N, Greer MA.

 Abstract

 The primary site of action of insulin hypoglycemia to induce ACTH secretion was investigated in rats with medial basal hypothalamic ablation (MBHA), medial basal hypothalamic deafferentation (MBHD), and chlorpromazine-morphine-pentobarbital (C-M-P) treatment. Plasma corticosterone (B) concentration was used as an index of ACTH secretion. Hypoglycemia failed to provoke ACTH secretion in MBHA and C-M-P treated animals, while it stimulated ACTH secretion in MBHD animals to the same extent as in controls. The rise in plasma B induced by synthetic lysine-vasopressin injection was not significantly different between MBHA and control animals, indicating pituitary ACTH reserve was not affected by the operation. Our data indicate that hypoglycemia stimulates ACTH secretion through a primary effect in the medial basal hypothalamus and not in the extrahypothalamic CNS or adenohyphophysis.

 PMID: 6268929  [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE] 


 Cell Metab. 2013 Oct 1;18(4):596-607. doi: 10.1016/j.cmet.2013.09.002.
*
 Profiling of Glucose-Sensing Neurons Reveals that GHRH Neurons Are Activated by Hypoglycemia.*

 Stanley S1, Domingos AI, Kelly L, Garfield A, Damanpour S, Heisler L, Friedman J.

 Abstract

 Comprehensive transcriptional profiling of glucose-sensing neurons is challenging because of low expression levels of glucokinase (Gck) and other key proteins that transduce a glucose signal. To overcome this, we generated and validated transgenic mice with a neuronal/endocrine-specific Gck promoter driving cre expression and mated them to mice with cre-dependent expression of an EGFP-tagged ribosomal protein construct (EEF1A1-LSL.EGFPL10) that can be used to map and profile cells. We found significant Gck expression in hypothalamic and limbic regions in cells that are activated following administration of glucose or 2-deoxyglucose. Transcriptional profiling from Gck-cre/EEF1A1-LSL.EGFPL10 mice enriched known and previously unknown glucose-sensing populations including neurons expressing growth hormone releasing hormone (GHRH). Electrophysiological recordings show that hypoglycemia activates GHRH neurons, suggesting a mechanistic link between hypoglycemia and growth hormone release. These studies provide a means for mapping glucose-sensitive neurons and for generating transcriptional profiles from other cell types expressing cre in a cell-specific manner.

 Copyright ? 2013 Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.

 PMID: 24093682  [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE] 


 I will do more research on the subject when I have time. Regardless I am feeling good and looking forward to training 2moro night. I am thinking shoulders, arms and quads.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 14, 2014)

Things have been good. I feel like I am getting bigger/thicker. Quite a few things to report over the last few days. I was working more and quite busy so have been feeling tired. I need to get out of the habit of taking a pre workout drink before training. They have less of an effect due to my caffeine tolerance increasing.

I went 2 days without peps/hgh. So I decided to try 4IU with peps pre bed and it was crazy. I woke up and couldn't move my hands. I wish I could take this hgh at 5IU twice daily eod.

Since last night I have had a whole jar of nutella. That is over 2000 cals of pure crap. Gonna clean my diet up and try to avoid high salt too. 

I was so tired yesterday after work and little sleep so I just relaxed. I didn't inject anything as I felt like a break from it all.

Tonight I trained back. Pre workout I had chicken with boiled rice with piri piri seasoning. I took 8IU slin and sipped on my intra shake of 20g BCAA's and 75g of HBCD's. I also had 1 scoop of outlift and trained hard. Many people know I have a bad lower back. I am avoiding certain exercises and won't be doing them again. However tonight I was so pumped up and feeling great after 45 mins training I thought I would try light weight t-bar rows. Literally 2 plates so it felt like nothing. Thought I would do 20 reps rest for 10 secs and do another 20... play it safe. On about the 15th rep my back 'cracked.' Nothing too bad but I half expected a spasm to come but fortunately it didn't. It has felt tender ever since so I will have to be extra careful over the next few days to prevent it from going. Looks like I have got away with it and I certainly won't be doing t-bar rows again. Gonna get my back looked at as it's getting ridiculous.

I should note post workout I had 1 serving of secret sauce. Then I had a nap for 30 mins (strange) and later cooked a big meal. That was Ribeye steak with 2 large pieces of toasted Rye bread with butter and grilled cinnamon pineapple. Gonna cook another meal now... maybe scrambled egg with coconut oil and fried onions.

I am ready for the week ahead... gonna train hard and eat good. I am working more due to Xmas but will fit everything in.


----------

